# Mass Loaded Vinyl (MLV) on the CHEAP!



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

Not really sure if this is a hot deal since shipping costs may kill some people (and less people view that section), so I posted it here.

I just got some 1 lb/sqft MLV from a vendor on e-bay. To give some background, I went to a local audio-video supply house and they wanted $299.00 for 80sq.ft. This place, Soundproofing Mass Loaded Vinyl Barrier, Super Soundproofing Co ,has much better pricing and it was who I was going to use.

Until I found this....ACOUSTIC SOUND PROOFING BARRIER TO REDUCE NOISE LEVEL - eBay (item 110419477621 end time Aug-06-09 10:24:09 PDT) (e-bay user name auburndarter if the link dies)

It is right at 135sq.ft. for $120.00. I ended up picking it up from him at his work since I am only about 1 1/2 hours from his location, but he quoted me $75 shipped to a business address (and he didn't require it to be my confirmed paypal since my feedback is so good).

I just got home with it a little while ago, and it is right at 1/8" thick except at the edges where it was pressed. It seems to be good quality, but this is the first time buying MLV. When I pull on it, it stretches a bit and "whites" like it was strained, but returns to it's regular shape. It will also tear if I twist my thumbs in opposite directions, so not sure if that is a problem or not. It is HEAVY though. Just wanted to give a heads up since it seems to be so cheap and looks like it will do a good job at some DIY luxury liner like proposed on the Sound Deadener Showdown - Your Source for Sound Deadening Products and Information (where I still plan to buy my CCF).


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

I'd guess that's the same stuff soundproofing.org sells and it should be fine. As far as I can tell, there are two grades of non-reinforced MLV - the one that tears easily and the one that doesn't. Once you have it installed it should perform identically to the higher grade stuff.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Where is the Seller's location?


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info. That is what I figured as well. After it is installed, it shouldn't be a problem. Look forward to getting some CCF from you as soon as some funds come together. 

If you come back to this thread, is it worth the effort to remove the ensolite from the areas I have already placed it since it is CCF, 1/8" thick, and glued down? The only drawback I can think of is it compressing, but I had it in the car for about a year and didn't see any issues with compressing when I pulled my interior out.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

pionkej said:


> Thanks for the info. That is what I figured as well. After it is installed, it shouldn't be a problem. Look forward to getting some CCF from you as soon as some funds come together.
> 
> If you come back to this thread, is it worth the effort to remove the ensolite from the areas I have already placed it since it is CCF, 1/8" thick, and glued down? The only drawback I can think of is it compressing, but I had it in the car for about a year and didn't see any issues with compressing when I pulled my interior out.


No reason to remove it at all.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

Ziggy said:


> Where is the Seller's location?


Outside Chattanooga in Scottsboro, Alabama. Which is a pretty long haul from Memphis. But I couldn't imagine shipping being much more than what he quoted me, and even at that rate, it is cheap by comparison to the name brand stuff you get at audio stores locally. It would have cost me around $600 after tax for this much material locally.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> No reason to remove it at all.


Thanks!


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

pionkej said:


> Outside Chattanooga in Scottsboro, Alabama. Which is a pretty long haul from Memphis. But I couldn't imagine shipping being much more than what he quoted me, and even at that rate, it is cheap by comparison to the name brand stuff you get at audio stores locally. It would have cost me around $600 after tax for this much material locally.


It would have cost around $295 for me to get you 135 ft² and around $200 to get you 90 ft² so that is a very good deal. Several customers have used the same material you have and none have reported any problems. Out of curiosity, is it exactly 54" wide? All of my 54" inch rolls are between 55 and 56 inches wide for some reason.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

Rudeboy said:


> It would have cost around $295 for me to get you 135 ft² and around $200 to get you 90 ft² so that is a very good deal. Several customers have used the same material you have and none have reported any problems. Out of curiosity, is it exactly 54" wide? All of my 54" inch rolls are between 55 and 56 inches wide for some reason.


Just went out and measured and it is between 55" and 55 1/2" on mine. It turns out, they actually make the stuff at his work and are listing it on e-bay for a bit it seems. I picked it up there, and they were making it. I just saw what I could when I walked into the bay, but it looks like the rollers are set for 54" @ 1/8" (at this particular shop) and the rest is just squeezed out the sides. Which is why it tapers at the ends on mine. If they cut if after, it would probably be exactly 54" @ 1/8".

They also have a type that is scrim reinforced. Maybe that is the other style that doesn't rip?? They said it is better for hanging in walls or as drapes so it doesn't stretch.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

The reinforced stuff actually has fabric embedded in it and looks very diffferent. The stuff that you can't tear by hand, which is what I sell, looks almost exactly like what you have. You wouldn't know they were different until you give them the tear test


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

What is the "original" use of MLV? What types of businesses should I look for in finding a local supplier?


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok, mass loaded vinyl is a good choice as a blocker as it has a pretty good mass per unit area value. 1/8" is typically 1 lb/sqft and will do some pretty good damage at 250 hz (figure like 15 dB or so). 

What you do not want to get into, IMHO, is linear thinking on this. Think outside the box and realize mass is your friend. The true nature of fabrication and DIY really comes to shine when you can treat noise and vibration problems with stuff in your basement, garage or a cheapo supply store. I see stuff all the time that would make for great "MLV alternatives" for the way less than the price of MLV shipped. Might not beat MLV in the mass/thickness area, but a lot of cars do have some fudge room for a suitable decoupled barrier system.


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

FoxPro5 said:


> you can treat noise and vibration problems with stuff in your basement, garage or a cheapo supply store. I see stuff all the time that would make for great "MLV alternatives" for the way less than the price of MLV shipped. Might not beat MLV in the mass/thickness area, but a lot of cars do have some fudge room for a suitable decoupled barrier system.


Rubber floor mats?
Ive seen those industrial style mats they use for workers to stand on (relief mats?) and they look like they would be good as well. Usually around 1/4-1/2" thick and they definitely pack some weight.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

captainobvious said:


> Rubber floor mats?
> Ive seen those industrial style mats they use for workers to stand on (relief mats?) and they look like they would be good as well. Usually around 1/4-1/2" thick and they definitely pack some weight.


Yes. Everywhere on eBay. Man I could have cleaned UP back when cashback was 30%, but I already tow around 100 lbs of MLV in my car already. And if you think that's a lot and it will kill your gas mileage, have the fat guy from work carpool with you to work one week and keep track of your mileage. 

Also, peanut butter is hella dense and heavy. Spread some'a that on yer Ensolite, kids.


----------



## guitarsail (Oct 12, 2007)

Thats a pretty good deal. I got quite a bit from mcmastercarr for close to the same price shipped out of atlanta. It weighed somewhere like 60lbs and shipped to me in nashville for like 20bucks.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

pionkej said:


> Outside Chattanooga in Scottsboro, Alabama. Which is a pretty long haul from Memphis.....


Is it a commercial / retail store? Car Audio store? Can I just walk in? I'm in Scottsboro a couple of times a week.

>^..^<


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

Notloudenuf said:


> What is the "original" use of MLV? What types of businesses should I look for in finding a local supplier?


Most MLV is used in building construction - hung in walls. Your best bet is a place that specializes in construction acoustic materials.


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

Catman said:


> Is it a commercial / retail store? Car Audio store? Can I just walk in? I'm in Scottsboro a couple of times a week.
> 
> >^..^<


No to all of the above, it's production facility. It looks like they only sell it in bulk since I got an entire roll. They don't really have an area to pay either that I could see, I had to buy it through e-bay and picked it up there.


----------



## qpwoeiruty999 (May 15, 2007)

Any opinions on This ? 
It's hard to find a suitable product in my country and shipping is definitely prohibiting me from ordering abroad.

This also looks promising


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Catman said:


> Is it a commercial / retail store? Car Audio store? Can I just walk in? I'm in Scottsboro a couple of times a week.
> 
> >^..^<


Scottsboro is 1.5 hours from me, tops.


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

I didn't know so many of you folks are from TN here.

I need to check out this MLV if you have any extra.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

qpwoeiruty999 said:


> Any opinions on This ?
> It's hard to find a suitable product in my country and shipping is definitely prohibiting me from ordering abroad.
> 
> This also looks promising


If my conversions are correct the 5.5Kg/m² in your first link comes out to just slightly more than the 1 lb/ft² MLV we are discussing. Could be ideal.


----------



## falkenbd (Aug 16, 2008)

I was able to find 1 lb/sq foot MLV locally, I spent $130+tax and got 108 sq feet.

Don't go to the audio store, look for a supplier. Like an insulation supplier/manufacturer.


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

Do you put this on the floor or what? Curious if you are supposed to glue this down or not.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

s10scooter said:


> Do you put this on the floor or what? Curious if you are supposed to glue this down or not.


Windshield...both sides. A glasswich, if you will.

No glue, prayer. Use God to help hold it down. 

Seriously, how many MLV threads can a forum handle? I should start a rumor that all MLV is made from kitty carcasses.... [cat pix]


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

MLV? Materialistic Loving Vegan?

*shrugs*


back on topic... is this _really_ a good price for 1lb/sqft? It's been a while, but I thought I was seeing more dense products for roughly the same price. Again, my memory could be off on this.

don't forget foam for decoupling! (ps: ebay pwnts for this)


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I'm trying to find some of this locally but I'm having trouble. I've found a few places that have distribution centers in Dallas but they don't stock the MLV...gay


----------



## qpwoeiruty999 (May 15, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> If my conversions are correct the 5.5Kg/m² in your first link comes out to just slightly more than the 1 lb/ft² MLV we are discussing. Could be ideal.


Yes, that's right. It's almost like using 0.5mm of pure lead (lead is approximately 11Kg per sqr meter at 0.5mm)


----------



## slabber (Dec 4, 2009)

Any updates on the "auburndarter" eBay MLV? 

I'm ready to pull the trigger on a roll...


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Would 2 lb be much more advantageous? Looks like STC is 33 versus 26 for 1lb. It seems like it might be worth the added expense.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

jimbno1 said:


> Would 2 lb be much more advantageous? Looks like STC is 33 versus 26 for 1lb. It seems like it might be worth the added expense.


The difference should yield a just noticeable increase in performance but it means that you will be working with 1/4" MLV that really doesn't want to do what you want instead of 1/8" thick MLV that just sort of fights back a little in comparison. I don't think it's worth it.


----------



## slabber (Dec 4, 2009)

+1 to Rudeboy's post. 

I don't have any direct experience (yet) but one of the vendors I talked to strongly advised against it due to the difficulty working with it, particularly for this kind of install. If you're just laying down sheets on a floor or wall, np, but for a car with the complex surfaces - forget it.


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## WAwatchnut (Sep 5, 2009)

I know this is an old post, but it's a good tip - I'll probably have to order some! Thanks!


----------



## slabber (Dec 4, 2009)

slabber said:


> Any updates on the "auburndarter" eBay MLV?
> 
> I'm ready to pull the trigger on a roll...


I've gone ahead and ordered my roll... now, just waiting for the weather to warm up.


----------



## c_nitty (May 17, 2010)

ACOUSTIC SOUND PROOFING BARRIER WHITE REINFORCED(135SF) - eBay (item 110638564356 end time Jan-27-11 17:19:03 PST)


----------



## jjbeenken (Feb 12, 2010)

What I used with great results!
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...39-best-bang-your-buck-mass-loaded-vinyl.html


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

Don't forget get to decouple the MLV or it's pretty much useless.


----------



## c_nitty (May 17, 2010)

bigdaddy'76 said:


> Don't forget get to decouple the MLV or it's pretty much useless.


This has .25 of open cell foam will it work?


----------



## bigdaddy'76 (Nov 29, 2010)

c_nitty said:


> This has .25 of open cell foam will it work?


I used a **** load of the same .25" thickness open cell MLV in my '05 Northwest Edition crew cab, F150. I ended up finding Cascade Audio MLV cheaper locally, after figuring in the the cost of what shipping would've added to the over all cost. My fear with the open cell is, it will become compressed over time and stop wanting to rebound to it's original shape and thickness. Especially, where there is a lot of foot contact, over a period of time. I added a layer of closed cell between my CLD tiles and my decoupled MLV. This way, if the open cell foam decides to break down over time, the MLV will still be decoupled. Like I said before, without being decoupled, MLV is a huge waste of time, energy, and money. Best said with one word *WORTHLESS*!!!!


----------

